# flex joint



## krusty (Jun 14, 2004)

what are the problems with a rusted exhaust flex joint. besides the obvious, mines still intact. but corroted as hell, an i think it makes a "klankity" noise :thumbdwn: thing is my miles are pretty bad. does the exhaust have any effect at all on the milage? pretty much everything else visable looks ok


----------

